# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > K >  k2

## athos

Does anyone have information on K2?

----------


## Twilight

> Does anyone have information on K2?


Hey Athos, welcome to Eupedia. Your Mtdna is your direct maternal line; mother's mother's mother's mother's...... Depending on your Mtdna K2 subclade, you might be directly descended; on the maternal line from either the Near Eastern Farmers or Indo-Europeans.
http://www.eupedia.com/europe/Haplogroup_K_mtDNA.shtml

----------


## athos

Hello Twilight,

Thanks for taking the time to respond. 23andMe tells me I do not have a subclade of K2. 

Please see the exact response below. 

Thank you for contacting the 23andMe Team. Not all individuals belong to a subgroup of the assigned haplogroup. Haplogroup are assigned based on the presence of defining mutations. If the defining mutation for a subgroup is not present in an individuals DNA, he or she will not be assigned to a subgroup. There may be additional defining mutations, but with our current data, a more detailed assignment is not justified.

----------


## Twilight

> Hello Twilight,
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to respond. 23andMe tells me I do not have a subclade of K2. 
> 
> Please see the exact response below. 
> 
> Thank you for contacting the 23andMe Team. Not all individuals belong to a subgroup of the assigned haplogroup. Haplogroup are assigned based on the presence of defining mutations. If the defining mutation for a subgroup is not present in an individuals DNA, he or she will not be assigned to a subgroup. There may be additional defining mutations, but with our current data, a more detailed assignment is not justified.


You're most welcome, your Mtdna is only covers one lineage branch of your family tree and is mostly used to track Pre-Historic and historic migrations (See these links
http://www.eupedia.com/europe/neolit...rope_map.shtml
http://www.eupedia.com/forum/threads...-civilizations )


If you would like to see your deep subclade, there are other DNA testing companies you can go too. On a side note, Eupedia had created a map that depicts 23andme ancestrial components so I'm going to add that also. Good luck in your genetic journey. :)


http://www.eupedia.com/europe/dna_project_faq.shtml


http://www.eupedia.com/europe/autoso....shtml#23andMe

----------


## athos

Thanks very much. I will look through and try to digest some of this information.

----------


## murad1234

This post was useful for me also thanks for posting it athos

----------


## msmajoribanks

> Hello Twilight,
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to respond. 23andMe tells me I do not have a subclade of K2. 
> 
> Please see the exact response below. 
> 
> Thank you for contacting the 23andMe Team. Not all individuals belong to a subgroup of the assigned haplogroup. Haplogroup are assigned based on the presence of defining mutations. If the defining mutation for a subgroup is not present in an individuals DNA, he or she will not be assigned to a subgroup. There may be additional defining mutations, but with our current data, a more detailed assignment is not justified.


How thoroughly does 23 and Me test? I am in the K project at FTDNA, and some people find that they are in more specific subgroups than they tested at with 23 and Me. For example, someone testing K1a1b1 at 23 and Me, but getting K1a1b1e at FTDNA with the full sequence. I'm K2b2, but with just the HVR1 and HVR2 but not the coding region you'd never get that result, I don't think. Anyway, I don't see anyone who is just K2 in the project, although obviously the project is limited by who tests and who joins.

----------


## athos

Hi and thanks for your reply. Not sure how extensive the 23 and me testing is. Keep in mind the results are simply ancestry estimates. I most likely will have another test to find out what sub clade of K2 I am in. BTW in my research I have found sites in which others have identified themselves as K2 mtdna.

----------


## msmarjoribanks

Any updates? Since doing the full sequence at FTDNA, I've tested at LivingDNA and 23andMe. LivingDNA gave me K2b2, same as FTDNA, whereas I was just K2b at 23andMe (23andMe has great matches and my best ethnicity estimate, so this is not a slam).

----------


## cousinhub38

Hello, this is my first post on Eupedia.
LivingDNA says i am K2a5b ...

----------


## Odinson

My mtdna was K2a. I was informed via 23andme that my haplogroup was most often found in Ireland, Scotland and Scandinavia... 
My hypothesis is that this mutation K2a is the haplogroup marking the "Black Irish." Haplogroup K is also known as U8b, on the genetic tree closely related is U8a (aka: X). 
Haplogroup X is linked to Basque and mound builders and the current hypothesis is that the "Black Irish" are closely related to the Basque and they're one of the earliest groups to live in Ireland. 
I've also read that haplogroup K is associated with elevated IQ. 
I'm not Jewish, I have no knowledge of any Jewish relatives.

----------

